# square bowl



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 17, 2010)

A fine turner showed how to turn a square bowl at our wood turners meeting today. This is my version of that bowl... not sure what the wood is, I found it in my wood pile, but it is 5" square and 1-3/4" high. Any identification of the wood would be appreciated. 
What I am amazed at is how strong the bond of a couple of drops of CA is to a waste block, yet how easy it is to knock off when done.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know what type of wood it is, other than beautiful!  You did a great job on that!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a sweet looking Bowl, to m\e it looks kind of like Goncaloalves , but I'm just guessing from the color and grain, and probably full of beans, but it certainly is a pretty bowl.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice bowl Glenn in both concept and execution. I've been using glue blocks for bowls lately...new lathe and no chuck for it. Now, I actually like glue blocks better than chucks. I may not even get a chuck for the new lathe. Keep up the great work.
The wood is madera roja; sounds exotic, doesn't it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Glenn McCullough said:


> A fine turner showed how to turn a square bowl at our wood turners meeting today. This is my version of that bowl... not sure what the wood is, I found it in my wood pile, but it is 5" square and 1-3/4" high. Any identification of the wood would be appreciated.
> What I am amazed at is how strong the bond of a couple of drops of CA is to a waste block, yet how easy it is to knock off when done.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Kalai (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Glenn, great looking bowl, I have not made a square bowl since the late 80's, it's fun, I gotta do that again, thanks for posting this it reminded me that there is more to bowls than a round shape, I did a triangle too you should try that next.  I also glue waste blocks on most all small to medium turnings and I hold the waste block in the chuck, don't want to wast curly Koa.  Aloha.

Chris


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## JimB (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't done a waste block in a while. I may need to revisit that and try some new things. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 18, 2010)

I really like that. Now I'm going to have to try one.


----------



## Jordan303 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey glenn. That is a very nice bowl. Next time you make one you should take pics and put a tutorial together! Hehehe

Very nice job!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice sir.Victor


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 22, 2010)

Glenn,
  Another nice bowl.  The side grain is beautiful.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 22, 2010)

Excellent turning!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweeet.  Very nice Glenn.  You are an inspiration.


----------

